# Puppy Fever - Belle



## Rundlemtn

Congratulations!! We are getting our puppy, Rundle on Valentine's Day too! I totally get your excitement! I can hardly contain myself!!


----------



## solinvictus

Those little ears, that sweet little face, itty bitty paws.............. I just want to snuggle her. It has been a little over a year and I can remember all that waiting and longing to just have the pup in your arms. Belle is just a doll baby. Congratulations Claudia! I hope the time flys by and the weather is great for your pick up drive.


----------



## ktkins7

Congratulations! You must be absolutely thrilled. I hope everything goes well and the wait goes quickly for you. That'll be the best Valentine's present, that's for sure.


----------



## cubbysan

Congratulations! You don't have much longer to wait!!! So cute!


----------



## Rundlemtn

cubbysan said:


> Congratulations! You don't have much longer to wait!!! So cute!


Feels like forever to me!


----------



## hotel4dogs

congratulations! how exciting!


----------



## swishywagga

Congratulations, Belle is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations!
So exciting, Belle is beautiful.


----------



## John G

Claudia! How many hour 'til you pick her up? Do you have birds in the freezer? Good luck. Great looking litter.

John


----------



## gdgli

John G said:


> Claudia! How many hour 'til you pick her up? Do you have birds in the freezer? Good luck. Great looking litter.
> 
> John


Hopefully she does. If not, netting some pigeons under some bridges will do.


----------



## Claudia M

John G said:


> Claudia! How many hour 'til you pick her up? Do you have birds in the freezer? Good luck. Great looking litter.
> 
> John


John, I have already got the puppy food, bowl, took out the collar and harness I had for Rose when small. Prepared the house Got the Nature Miracle cleaning stuff for potty oopsies. Also ordered her the tag and made vet appointment for her second set of shots. Contacted the cabinet guy to come in March/Apil and make a third cage for the dog car. For now I have another cage that will work. I don't know what to do with myself now that I got everything ready.

Have pigeons, ducks, pheasant and chukar in the freezer. Also made sure we will have live chuckars for when she comes home. And she has a lab training mate who is 12 weeks old now. Plus her older sisters at home.


----------



## boomers_dawn

Congratulations! I didn't know Buffy had puppies.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Congratulations!! What an awesome litter!


----------



## gdgli

boomers_dawn said:


> Congratulations! I didn't know Buffy had puppies.


Buffy has 7 charming puppies. We will be testing them in a few days. I also have been taking notes on them. I am most interested in what they do with pigeons.

I am expecting these pups to do well in field and obedience venues.


----------



## Claudia M

Sunrise said:


> Congratulations!! What an awesome litter!


It is indeed an awesome litter, on both sides. Buffy is am awesome mom, G is doing a marvelous job with the pups! And every now and then one falls asleep in the water bowl!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

dang, Claudia, I have nothing for Proof at all. I guess I need to make the shot appointment at the very least, LOL.


----------



## Claudia M

No matter how much I try to organize I always miss something and have to improvise. I still hv to figure out the laws in each state we drive thru as far as puppy cage/safety belt rules. I cannot imagine Belle cooped in a cage all that time, 6+ hours. If I remember correctly only NJ and NY have dog cage/safety belt laws. PA, MD, WV and VA do not to my knowledge. 

In PA you are required by law to have your insurance ID card or you get a citation for no insurance, if you pay the citation then you license gets suspended for driving without insurance. So I still need to make sure the insurance ID card is in the 4Runner.


----------



## gdgli

Just a heads up Claudia---Have you ever had the radiator changed in your 4Runner? There is a problem with the transmission line---it goes through the radiator to cool the fluid. The line rots out and the coolant and tranny fluid mix creating a "strawberry milkshake". Expensive job--flush engine, new radiator, new coolant, rebuild tranny. Happened to me 2 years ago with my 4Runner. Happens to many 4Runners. Maybe the job cost $2800 all together and I am lucky it happened at home. However it started to give me problems 85 miles from home. Recommended to replace radiator every 5 years I think. Maybe sooner.


----------



## Alaska7133

Claudia, I have to say the 3 colors of your dogs are going to be very interesting to see, can wait for some group photos. Very nice litter!


----------



## Claudia M

gdgli said:


> Just a heads up Claudia---Have you ever had the radiator changed in your 4Runner? There is a problem with the transmission line---it goes through the radiator to cool the fluid. The line rots out and the coolant and tranny fluid mix creating a "strawberry milkshake". Expensive job--flush engine, new radiator, new coolant, rebuild tranny. Happened to me 2 years ago with my 4Runner. Happens to many 4Runners. Maybe the job cost $2800 all together and I am lucky it happened at home. However it started to give me problems 85 miles from home. Recommended to replace radiator every 5 years I think. Maybe sooner.


4Runner at the shop as of this morning. He does not like the way it idles. My husband is a PIA when it comes to the cars. Everyone has to be serviced, checked rechecked, re-serviced and re-flushed. Not sure about the radiator. I think the 98 had it but don't think the 04 did.


----------



## Claudia M

Alaska7133 said:


> Claudia, I have to say the 3 colors of your dogs are going to be very interesting to see, can wait for some group photos. Very nice litter!


How is that Valentine's trip to NY coming up?


----------



## Kmullen

Huge Congrats Claudia!! You are going to have so much fun with her!!


----------



## Alaska7133

Claudia, no trip to NY. DH was not interested in 4 dogs in the house.


----------



## Claudia M

MillionsofPeaches said:


> dang, Claudia, I have nothing for Proof at all. I guess I need to make the shot appointment at the very least, LOL.


Wonder if that was Proof asleep in the water bowl! They are all so cute!


----------



## Claudia M

Alaska7133 said:


> Claudia, no trip to NY. DH was not interested in 4 dogs in the house.


Too bad -----


----------



## Claudia M

Such a hard puppy life:


----------



## John G

Any idea where the litter is ending up? I know of someone in Arkansas that is trying to get one. 

John


----------



## solinvictus

Claudia you will need a certificate or a kerchief for Belle that says she survived Blizzard Juno of 2015.  Such a sweetheart. Love the pictures.

Just a little slow on the uptake here but Congratulations MillionsofPeaches on Proof.


----------



## gdgli

John G said:


> Any idea where the litter is ending up? I know of someone in Arkansas that is trying to get one.
> 
> John


That fellow in Arkansas is getting one. And he is very excited about it and is willing to travel for the pup.

I think he is also making connections with a good training group.


----------



## Claudia M

Looks like someone is trying to figure out a way out of the box.


----------



## Eowyn

They are so cute! Looks like a nice breeding! I bet you are over the moon!


----------



## Eowyn

MillionsofPeaches said:


> dang, Claudia, I have nothing for Proof at all. I guess I need to make the shot appointment at the very least, LOL.


Wait, are you getting a puppy from this litter too?


----------



## Joanne & Asia

Such exciting news! Congratulations. She is gorgeous


----------



## Claudia M

A week + 2 hours from now I will get to see Belle, Buffy and George! Probably Proof as well.  The excitement, nervousness and all sorts of feelings are building up! 
Do I have everything ready? Did I miss anything? Will I be able to train and work with Belle to her full potential?


----------



## hotel4dogs

how exciting!! so happy for you!


----------



## solinvictus

For the last week I have been counting down the days and getting excited for you. One more week and that sweetheart valentine will be yours. I so hope this week goes by fast.


----------



## kellyguy

Hoping the last week goes well and the weather holds for you.


----------



## Titan1

Congrats she looks like a sweetie! Can't wait to see your pictures!


----------



## SunnynSey

Congratulations, what a great pedigree!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

well, I did get him a dog bowl yesterday  progress. And made his vet appointment. I am holding off on his leash as I want to find something neat at the garden.


----------



## Claudia M

I am using Rose's baby collar and leash for now. As Belle grows I will figure out a color that really works for her coat. Thinking of green. The Dogtra has two colors left orange and green. Rose is the black collar, Darcy is the blue collar. Out of the two left collars I am thinking of green. That would go great with the dark red goldens.


----------



## Claudia M

Just a couple more pics.


----------



## Loukia

Congratulations, Claudia! Thank you so much for sharing. What a beautiful litter!


----------



## Claudia M

While I am counting the hours until I get to meet this little girl she is having the time of her life! Such a "hard" puppy life!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

She's darling, great pictures.


----------



## swishywagga

Beautiful little girl, love the photos!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Just realized your picking little Belle up this Saturday.

Travel safely, looking forward to your update and hearing all about her.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Have you started doing your 'no more snow' dancing? 

Such excitement is coming your way! Congratulations again 



Claudia M said:


> OK OK OK - I cannot hold it in anymore. I am over the heels and the moon. Weather permitting - and I may have to start doing some prayer and rain dances and alike so the weather will cooperate - we will bring baby Belle home on Valentine's Day.
> 
> Pedigree: Buffy x Mav
> 
> Did I mention that I cannot wait!!!!!


----------



## Claudia M

Sunrise said:


> Have you started doing your 'no more snow' dancing?
> 
> Such excitement is coming your way! Congratulations again


Any suggestions for a "no more snow" dance? I have been doing the dish rain dance:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usz3Bp0E42Q

Figured it should work with any form of precipitation!


----------



## goodog

Your r going to have an interesting group. _*2 weeks is too long to wait to meet Belle. *_Puppy fever spreads to N. VA. See you two soon.


----------



## Claudia M

About 14 more hours before I get to see Belle in person. But who is counting?


----------



## ktkins7

I hope the snow storm isn't hitting where you have to go to pick her up. Make to get a good nights sleep too


----------



## solinvictus

Hey I am counting. So close............... it is now about 12 hours and 53 minutes.


----------



## Eowyn

And now down to 12 hours 14 minutes! You must be SO excited!  Can't wait to see tons of pictures!


----------



## TrailDogs

I am looking forward to lots of pics of Belle and Proof. You two are getting some very nice puppies.


----------



## Claudia M

ktkins7 said:


> I hope the snow storm isn't hitting where you have to go to pick her up. Make to get a good nights sleep too


Unfortunately we will be going towards it. I sure hope that if we make it there by 11am no later than 12pm we will miss the evening storms. I have been checking the weather daily for the past 10 days.


----------



## solinvictus

You have been in my thoughts and prayers for a safe trip. 

Today is the day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Claudia wishing you the best Valentine's Day EVER!


----------



## Claudia M

We made it home last night thru the snow storm. It was a horrible drive back but Belle was an absolute angel. This morning had the first session of three dog play. Everyone is dead tired and happy.


----------



## Claudia M

And a couple more


----------



## SheetsSM

Congratulations! Glad to hear you all were able to make it back safely with your precious cargo in tow.


----------



## Eowyn

Awww!!!! I miss the little puppy stage already! :--heart: :heartbeat


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations Claudia, Belle is beautiful.
Great pictures, she's precious!

Glad you made it to and from safely. 
Have fun with her.


----------



## Rundlemtn

She's really beautiful! Congratulations!!


----------



## TrailDogs

I love seeing her pics. She is a beautiful little girl. I will look forward to hearing updates on her.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Belle is beautiful  Congratulations on such a wonderful puppy being welcomed into your home!


----------



## cubbysan

So cute! Congratulations!


----------



## hollyk

So cute, what fun you will have. 
She looks wicked smart.
:--big_grin:


----------



## Doug

Congratulations on your precious baby girl.
What a sweet heart


----------



## Claudia M

It has been a busy day, several play sessions, plenty of potty breaks. It did not take Belle long to figure out what snack time is. To give the big girls a break Belle had to take a nap in the crate. She was very content, but it is much better to sleep next to mommy and big sis. We also cut and dremeled nails today. 

She is an absolute delight! George did a wonderful job with those kids.


----------



## Eowyn

So when are we getting a Proof thread too???


----------



## Titan1

Fun times for you and Belle! What a cutie for sure..


----------



## Claudia M

First family dinner. Did not take long for Belle to realize that if she lays down nicely by the chair and waits, a little treat comes in front of her.


----------



## SandyK

Congrats!!! Belle is sooo cute!!!


----------



## swishywagga

Claudia M said:


> First family dinner. Did not take long for Belle to realize that if she lays down nicely by the chair and waits, a little treat comes in front of her.


She's a fast learner, such a sweetie!


----------



## Claudia M

A little snow fun.


----------



## solinvictus

Girls just wanta have fun. Great pictures!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures, fun seeing your girls enjoying the snow.


----------



## Claudia M

Alaska7133 said:


> Claudia, I have to say the 3 colors of your dogs are going to be very interesting to see, can wait for some group photos. Very nice litter!


Probably the best way to get the trio in is with Darcy in the middle:


----------



## Rundlemtn

OOHHH! I love that photo of the three of them! All of your dogs are so pretty! But, man Darcy is a real looker! Gotta admit I am a little jealous that you have 2 other dogs to help her expel some of that puppy energy. They can really go! 
Super cute!! She seems smart as a whip


----------



## Claudia M

haha - the meeting was quite hilarious. 
The first look on Rose and Darcy after they greeted us was - WHAT IS THIS! MOM, WHAT DID YOU DO? 
And this thing is now on the floor and trying to suckle from each of them. So I pick up the little squirmy bundle named Belle who has pumped up energy from the 9 hour drive back home and turn her behind for each of the girls to smell her. 
The next day Belle wants to play. Darcy is entertained so all three just play around both Darcy and Belle doing pirouettes around Rose and then........ the shark puppy teeth are revealed. Both Rose and Darcy get a bit more cautious about Belle. For the next couple hours Belle was herding them. Finally the little dynamite falls asleep. But two hours later she wants to play again. Rose is daring to play. Darcy is just dead tired and in between Rose and Belle both trying to play with her.


----------



## ktkins7

I'm laughing posturing you holding Belle with her tail in the air with her little rear in the dogs faces for a sniff.

I'm sure it's amusing seeing them all trying to figure each other out and play.


----------



## goodog

I cant wait to meet JR! Sounds like everyone is having fun.


----------



## Claudia M

Daddy George came by to visit with Sammy. This little squirmy thing named Belle remembered Sammy and Daddy George but it did not take her long to show everyone who is the boss in the house.


----------



## boomers_dawn

So exciting, congratulations.


----------



## Claudia M

Have to admit I am impressed with how well the girls are taking to Belle. She is a bundle of energy and plays pretty hard. Sometimes I wish the girls would put her in place. Belle I no dummy though. She is taking cues from the girls. She already knows when it is meal time (both human and canine). She has learned her spot at the table and already gets to her place before we put the plates on the table. 
With the cold weather I think potty has been going very well. An occasional poo poo in the house since I do not want to keep her outside for more than 10 minutes at a time. 7 degrees with another wintry mix supposed to come in tomorrow.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Belle's just darling, so cute seeing her cuddled up with her big sisters.


----------



## TrailDogs

Keep the pics coming. She is adorable.


----------



## Claudia M

What can you do wit three dogs in the middle of another snow storm? Get the toys out and play. The big girls could go outside in the snow but Belle would get lost. So the toys came out and we learned on how to retrieve them back to mommy. Then we learned how to share the toys with my big sisters. Then we learned not to chew too hard on mommy's fingers and give her the most innocent look one could possibly muster.


----------



## hotel4dogs

love the photos, keep them coming!


----------



## fourlakes

Love those feisty little redheads - taking on the big dogs! Lots of fun to see photos of your new pup. And how nice that she has older sisters to hang out with and learn from. It will be fun to watch her grow up.


----------



## Claudia M

The little monster gave me a heart attack today. We got over 12 inches of snow. I had her in the shoveled area to go potty. Rose and Darcy were out too and somehow dropped the leash, she just took after the big girls in the snow. Lucky that at 11lbs she did not sink in it completely. 

Sorry I do not have pictures of them outside. Been a busy weekend with DH having a back surgery, the pup, clients with emergencies. 

Hope to have some tomorrow as long as the weather forecast of freezing rain tomorrow is wrong.


----------



## gdgli

Claudia M said:


> Daddy George came by to visit with Sammy. This little squirmy thing named Belle remembered Sammy and Daddy George but it did not take her long to show everyone who is the boss in the house.


Belle did surprise me. Yes, she is the boss.


----------



## Claudia M

Here come some snow pictures. It was cute to see Belle follow in Rose's and Darcy's footsteps. They made a path for her so she can follow them.


----------



## Claudia M

And a few more snow pics


----------



## Claudia M

Do not mind if I add a couple more


----------



## Rundlemtn

Love the snow pics! You have such beautiful dogs


----------



## Kmullen

Lol! How cute!!


----------



## Claudia M

Belle is such a character! We had the second set of shots today. She pranced right into the vet's office, walked up to everyone, giving kisses. While we waited for the vet in the room we checked and rechecked her weight. 13.8 from 11 last Tuesday. I was a bit worried about the weight but the vet did not seem concerned at this point in time. He said it was normal for more weight gain in a new environment, new activities and new food. He definitely wants to watch her weight every week from now on. 
When the vet came in she strolled right up to him as if saying "Welcome to my kingdom!"
Rose plays with her every time she gets. Try to limit at 3 sessions and no more than 30 minutes. That is between antler and bone chew time, playing with the outdoor cat (more like pestering the outdoor cat) and play retrieve. Once Rose gets her tired, Darcy cuddles and sleeps with her.
We may soon introduce a new method of delivery to the "ground". I throw her dinosaur across the living room, and send her for it. She goes and brings it back. One time she stumbled over the toy and turned with her belly up. I could not resist but give her a raspberry belly kiss. Well, now she expects the raspberry kisses upon delivery.


----------



## swishywagga

Glad to hear she's doing so well, what a cutie!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Belle is such a doll, what a wonderful girl she is. 
Enjoyed the great the snow pictures, all your girls are beautiful!
Fun reading about how Darcy and Rose play and cuddle with her. 

Belle is a wonderful addition to your family.


----------



## hubbub

Belle is just beautiful and full of mischief too! Congratulations!


----------



## Claudia M

hubbub said:


> Belle is just beautiful and full of* mischief* too! Congratulations![/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Yup, lots of mischief especially with this weather. Luckily we do have some good quiet and loving moments:


----------



## SandyK

Love, love, love all the snow pics!!!


----------



## Claudia M

So at 8 weeks - 11 lbs, 9 weeks jumped to 13.8 lbs and at 10 weeks at 15.2 lbs. Those are measurements with the 10 oz harness on her. So technically she is at 14.8 lbs. 

After the measurement at 9 weeks I got worried. We did adjust the food down. Fact is - with this weather she does not get the daily exercise needed. I have moved as much furniture as I could to allow enough runs in the house. We are doing as much as possible indoors and only when safe we go outside. 

We have signed up for puppy classes. That way I can have at least one hour a week just one on one training. Yesterday I tried having Rose and Darcy on the mat while working with Belle. At the end I asked Belle to go kennel (she has a 19/30 crate). She would go and then come right back out. I said Kennel more firmly and the big 71 lbs moose (Rose) got off the mat and straight into the little kennel.


----------



## Claudia M

We had our first puppy class today. We had the first couple minutes (mom was 2 minutes late instead of 15 min early) where Belle had to introduce herself and show everyone who was the boss despite the fact she is the youngest. Then she really had to show she was the boss at coming to a heel, sitting both to the side and front, whoa with food on the floor and attention on mom, whoa with food on both paws, go to bed, puppy push-ups (sit, down, stand) and come from the end of the leash. Would have thought Bozo was tired. Nope she came home and had to play with her sisters for another hour. Now she is semi-asleep.


----------



## Claudia M

And an hour later... Tired? Think NOT.


----------



## Claudia M

So full of herself!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Claudia M said:


> So full of herself!


For good reason!


----------



## ktkins7

I love the white markings on her chest. She sounds like such a character!


----------



## Bree's Mom

OMGosh.... I LOVE her !!! My Bree is getting up there and I'm beginning my own search for a baby red. Something about those reds just brings a smile to my face. And yours is soooo beautiful, just want to kiss her and kiss her and kiss her. Congratulations !!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

She is such a doll, she's going to be beautiful girl when she's grown. 
What a smart girl you've got there.


----------



## Claudia M

we had a last minute half training day. The farm is a muddy muddy mess. So we went elsewhere to train; figured we'll get back into blind drills and have Belle out there as well. Expected to get some birds this morning. Well, no live birds today. Had a duck. Threw the duck, Belle ran and smelled it and then ran back to me. "MOM, that thing looks weird and sticks to high heaven!" Got the duck and teased her with it. Threw it again and she smelled it and walked around it. We let another dog get the bird as she watched. Threw it again a couple times and Belle gets a hold of the beak and starts dragging it towards me falling over it right n front of me. She did that a couple times. 

Not bad for a first time bird introduction!


----------



## ktkins7

Good job Belle!

Better than Miss Ella. She's still unsure of what to do with it, but she's only been around the duck twice. I get the sniffing, saw her lick it once, then got, "Mom, what the heck am I supposed to with this?!" It's one of our things to work on next lesson


----------



## Claudia M

First bath.


----------



## Bree's Mom

Poor Baby Belle.... in pics 3 and 4 she's looking at you like ...what did I do wrong Mommy ? I brought that stinky thing back to you :'( LOL


----------



## Rundlemtn

Oh man, looking at the bath pictures of Belle, all I can think to myself is, "I love Goldens <3"


----------



## KKaren

Little red girls rock. Belle you are a cutie. Love the pictures.


----------



## Claudia M

After a bath (endured but not enjoyed) and a long nap on mom's bed curled up with the big sisters we wet outside with the pigeon mom took out of the freezer last night. For the first couple throws we liked the pigeon so much we did not think mom should have it back. But then mom blew the duck call and picked up the pigeon and brought it right back. Was clamping a bit on it and did not like it when I was told to leave it. Mom had to say it two more times. But then mom threw it again and it was so much fun running after it and bringing it back. Because when mom said heel and whoa I knew I had to wait for "Belle" and I got to go and get it right back in my mouth and have tens of feathers all over the place.


----------



## Eowyn

She is so cute! You have an interesting (and gorgeous) threesome there (with the black, light light gold and dark gold retrievers that is).


----------



## Claudia M

This evening we switched thing a little. The pigeon wings got attached to a puppy canvas bumper. My daughter helped as a thrower and we learned the word "mark" and brought the bumper back every single time. Did it only five times on short distances and did not like it when mom put the bumper away.


----------



## goodog

Sounds like she is getting the hang of it!


----------



## Claudia M

Claudia M said:


> So at 8 weeks - 11 lbs, 9 weeks jumped to 13.8 lbs and at *11* weeks at 15.2 lbs. Those are measurements with the 10 oz harness on her. So technically she is at 14.8 lbs.


Little correction - at 11 weeks Belle was 14.8 lbs. Today, at 13 weeks she is 18 lbs. She gained 3.2 lbs in two weeks.


----------



## Claudia M

Eowyn said:


> She is so cute! You have an interesting (and gorgeous) threesome there (with the black, light light gold and dark gold retrievers that is).


LOL - still trying to figure out the pictures. Belle blends in too much with the kitchen floor.


----------



## Nairb

Just seeing this after my long hiatus. Congrats on the new pup! I'll be watching this thread closely, since I'm interested in the differences between raising and training this puppy (probably higher drive than average) vs. other Golden(s) you've had.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Love the hot pink collar! She's a lil thing like Rundle. Rundle at 13 weeks weighed 19.4 pounds. A bit more, but still relatively small compared to many other goldens at that age.


----------



## Claudia M

Nairb said:


> Just seeing this after my long hiatus. Congrats on the new pup! I'll be watching this thread closely, since I'm interested in the differences between raising and training this puppy (probably higher drive than average) vs. other Golden(s) you've had.


Belle is a wonderful pup. I know the "myth" that field dogs are uncontrollable. You would be amazed that even though she is only 13 weeks old she is already at the top of her puppy obedience class. With only two classes so far she has been used each and every single time as an example on how to do and complete the commands. Even though she runs in the back yard and the field she has a strong recall already and she comes back each and every time. She is truly a wonderful girl!


----------



## Claudia M

3Pebs3 said:


> Love the hot pink collar! She's a lil thing like Rundle. Rundle at 13 weeks weighed 19.4 pounds. A bit more, but still relatively small compared to many other goldens at that age.


Cough Cough - it is an orange collar. I rather her have a slow growth than be a huge dog, it is very important for them to grow slower especially before 4 months of age.


----------



## Claudia M

First live pigeon today. Lots of fun. First the pigeon went under the car. Belle traced him down right under the car and brought it back out. Then we let him loose an Belle went and got it again several times. A bit too hard on the bird but same as Rose at this age. I had the long leash on in case she decided to keep the bird. NOPE she came right back with it when called.


----------



## *t*

She is beautiful! 

When did you start her in puppy classes? A new class will start when our pup is 10 and a half weeks old and I am wondering if that is too soon.


----------



## Claudia M

You need to check with your obedience teacher. In our class they are allowed as soon as they have their second set of shots. Since the first class was without the pups we had plenty of time to get the second set of shots and start the class at 11 weeks old. 
I do separate the Lepto and Rabies from the other shots. Belle has all three DAP shots now. Lepto is next Friday and then Rabies is at 18 to 20 weeks old.


----------



## *t*

Claudia M said:


> You need to check with your obedience teacher. In our class they are allowed as soon as they have their second set of shots. Since the first class was without the pups we had plenty of time to get the second set of shots and start the class at 11 weeks old.
> I do separate the Lepto and Rabies from the other shots. Belle has all three DAP shots now. Lepto is next Friday and then Rabies is at 18 to 20 weeks old.


I did check with the trainer and she said that 10.5 weeks would be good for puppy kindergarten. She did say she would tell me within the first class or two if he wasn't ready yet. He will likely be the youngest in the class.


----------



## Claudia M

We will definitely have to work on the camera poses


----------



## Claudia M

Two more from today. It was cold cold cold. 25 degrees with high winds felt like 15. Had the long leash because we were close to the flushing timber. Two dogs got in it and in a couple minutes their coat was frozen.


----------



## Claudia M

The little devil full of pride was jumping up and down today after the puppy class. Last week we missed a class and the obedience teacher asked for us to come to the advanced obedience class to make up the class we missed. So proud of this little show off. Her sit/stay; down/stay, whoa and recall are awesome. Heeling is a bit of a trouble. She know to come to a heel but walking heel is more like a jumping heel unless I walk on my knees. :doh:

Got into a circle today at arm length from each other with the puppies at a heel. Then we switched dogs in the circle. Guess who was the most well behaved of all????? Need I say?


----------



## Claudia M

Weather has warmed up a bit. 45 degrees yesterday outside. Belle did some nice 50 to 60 yard retriever with chukka birds. At 20.5lbs the duck is a bit heavy to run with at that distance. We were not as courageous in water. After Belle decided she was not going in the water she ran to the bird pile and brought one from there. I let her loose around the pond and she watched a lab puppy go and get the bird from the water. Well she was also courageous to nicely get the bird from the lab and thank her for getting that bird out of he water.


----------



## ktkins7

She's growing up so fast!


----------



## Claudia M

ktkins7 said:


> She's growing up so fast!


She is 20.5 lbs - right in with the slow growth plan. I was surprised at how many people were not familiar with the slow growth plan. I have messaged it along with Rose's puppy pics to several people on FB who after seeing Belle mentioned that I may want to change food as she looks awfully skinny. I guess people are used to the big looking goldens out there. I do not have pics from this weekend as my photographer (daughter) was out watching Fast and Furious or something like that. 

These are from Sunday a week ago taken by a nice lady. In one it is just 3/4 of the dog as she was jumping to get the bird from mom's hand.


----------



## Claudia M

I have not been on much because of all the tech problem with the viruses. 

Update - as of today we are at 23.6lbs. Also as of today we have graduated to retrieving ducks at 40 yards, 80 yards and 100 yards. Great marking and great delivery. We love to retrieve in the water as well. Mom still keeps me at play time in the water but we love it and we are about to graduate to full retrieves.


----------



## Claudia M

We had a pretty fun introduction to water. I had Rose and Darcy at the pond for a couple quick marks. Then I let them play and took Belle out of the car. Belle loves to follow Rose anywhere she goes. Mostly she likes to play with Rose's tail. I threw a fun bumper in the water and Belle got dragged into the water while holding onto Rose's tail. She had such a hilarious expression on her face when she realized she was no longer hitting the bottom and was actually swimming. 
She has also been practicing her marking abilities from my bed watching every bird outside; nesting time can be very interesting for a bird dog. She watched them for an entire hour almost without a movement. And guess where she learned how to do that.....Rose of course!


----------



## Eowyn

Claudia M said:


> Heeling is a bit of a trouble. She know to come to a heel but walking heel is more like a jumping heel unless I walk on my knees. :doh:


Ha ha! If you figure out a solution let me know. Reagan doesn't have legs she has springs! I can't figure out a way to keep Reagan's feet on the ground when heeling. My trainer keeps telling me it will level out eventually, but I am getting skeptical...


----------



## fourlakes

I'm just catching up on your little "go-getter". Looks like she's doing great!


----------



## Claudia M

Eowyn said:


> Ha ha! If you figure out a solution let me know. Reagan doesn't have legs she has springs! I can't figure out a way to keep Reagan's feet on the ground when heeling. My trainer keeps telling me it will level out eventually, but I am getting skeptical...


Springs is the absolute correct word! I am not even attempting for now other than keeping a short leash and doing short walking hold with the bumper/stick ( that worked very well for Rose - she needed a job to do in order to heel with you) and also changing direction with a loose leash, me walking backwards and then turning so she can follow me.


----------



## Claudia M

fourlakes said:


> I'm just catching up on your little "go-getter". Looks like she's doing great!


Thank you! She is an amazing little trouble maker. Can't wait for her to meet Kai! Hopefully soon!


----------



## Claudia M

We had the second Lepto vaccine today. I am separating and spreading the vacs as much as possible. Rabies due in a couple weeks. On Saturday we were late at the vet as we had to go pick up live ducks and I was not so sure Short-Cake (aka Belle) was only 23.6 lbs. She is actually 25 lbs.


----------



## Loukia

Claudia, thank you so much for sharing all of these great pictures! Your pup looks GREAT and sounds like she's doing an amazing job with every challenge you provide. I have Comet on the slow growth plan and I'm often told he's too skinny... but my vet says he's great, so I just politely disagree.


----------



## gdgli

Loukia

I think many are not familiar with the slow growth plan. Don't blame them, they are underinformed.


----------



## Claudia M

Loukia said:


> Claudia, thank you so much for sharing all of these great pictures! Your pup looks GREAT and *sounds like she's doing an amazing job with every challenge you provide*. I have Comet on the slow growth plan and I'm often told he's too skinny... but my vet says he's great, so I just politely disagree.


I just send them the links to the slow growth plan. It is up to them to follow or trash the links. 


To the bolded part - not so sure how I am doing to the challenges that SHE provides. She is a little dynamite!


----------



## Rundlemtn

I just realized I missed a bunch of your most recent photos! Boy is Belle ever a beauty!


----------



## Claudia M

It would have been nice to have some pics from today's training but my ingrate daughter decided otherwise. 
Belle is growing nicely and she is doing excellent for a 4.5 month old pup in the field.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Gah she's a cutie!!


----------



## Claudia M

After a couple water marks we did some obedience in the field. Sit stay come, some Dumbo ears in between!


----------



## Claudia M

hahaha - just saw those pics


----------



## hubbub

I love how her face is so intense, but then breaks into a big grin


----------



## Eowyn

She is a cutie!


----------



## Claudia M

Other than the ticks Belle had a wonderful time at the cabin. Lots of acres of fields to roam and conquer. She was not sure at first but once she realized how much fun Rose has by herself she decided to join in. Couple walking singles to get some training in but the most was going thru tall grass, brushes and fields with no fear.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Wow! Has she ever grown! She is looking really tall, long, and lean now! AND CUTE! Congrats on having such a fearless girl!


----------



## swishywagga

Goodness she's grown, what a beautiful girl!.


----------



## Claudia M

Of course, with every outing we have to have some crazy pics as well


----------



## Claudia M

Lately I have done mostly training videos which are too big to post here. Cannot believe that Belle will be 6 months old tomorrow. As of now she is 20 1/2" tall and weighs 35 lbs.

As of this week she has been out of the crate with the girls when we are not home. So far so good.


----------



## solinvictus

She is precious. It seems like yesterday it was Valentine's Day and I was waiting to see pictures of your baby girl. Belle just gets more beautiful every day.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I can't believe she's turning 6 months old already, she's darling.

Enjoying the great pictures, reading about her training and the progress you're making with her. She looks great, sounds like you're having lots of fun with her too.


----------



## Claudia M

Belle is doing wonderful in the field. Well, sometimes we get some summer salts on our way to get the duck.


----------



## Claudia M

This was her second mark. Quite difficult in lots of cover. She had to dig into the heavy brush to get her duck. No problem for little Peanut!


----------



## gdgli

Belle looks good.

Just curious. That is heavy cover. How long ago did you start to work her in that kind of cover?


----------



## Claudia M

We have progressed in our training with cover slowly. This was the first time she had to really dig in. It was very heavy, undulating hills (two summer salts down the hill). I could not even see her in some of the vegetation. Once she grows she will have no problem at all. She is awesome!

ETA - I was really scared when I saw her do the summer salts. I checked every bone and muscle in her body and she nudged me off, "let me look - I know there are more ducks out there." We ran the mule thru that area to give her a path. No way, she still dashed thru the heavy cover, and every dog after her.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Glad to see she is doing so well! She seems to love to to work for you!


----------



## Claudia M

In three weeks Belle grew a little over a quarter of an inch and 3.2 lbs. We are now at 38.2 lbs. Her coat is coming in beautifully - looks more like a mane for now but it is a nice shiny red color. 

We have been working with out of the crate unsupervised. She behaves wonderfully.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Awesome! I can't wait to see a picture of her beautiful new "mane." How big to you think she will be when she's full grown?


----------



## GoldenSkies

Belle sure seems like a pro! I sort of missed this thread so I'm just catching up but she is growing into a beautiful dog, and she sure was a cute little fluff ball at the start. Did she pick up the bird right away or did it take a lot of training?


----------



## Mom Fischer

You must be in the U.S. If you can hunt this time of year? Lucy will go hunting this fall with hubby. Mostly to flush birds as hubby hunts pheasants and grouse but not ducks. She is a great scent dog so she should have fun.


----------



## Brave

Love her!!!! She is quite a beautiful girl.


----------



## Claudia M

3Pebs3 said:


> Awesome! I can't wait to see a picture of her beautiful new "mane." How big to you think she will be when she's full grown?


I honestly do not know! I have followed the slow growth program with her. 

I think she will end up somewhere at 21" tall and about 50 lbs. I think even at 55 lbs she would look lean but IMHO that would be too much for her stature. I am crossing fingers until she is 12 months old!


----------



## Claudia M

GoldenSkies said:


> Belle sure seems like a pro! I sort of missed this thread so I'm just catching up but she is growing into a beautiful dog, and she sure was a cute little fluff ball at the start. Did she pick up the bird right away or did it take a lot of training?


The first time I introduced her to birds she was about 3 months old. We could not do it before due to the heavy snow and ice. She was curious about it but did not immediately pick up. A lab was sitting nicely on the chair while we kept on throwing the duck and pigeon for her. We then called the lab over and held Belle. The lab showed her how it was done. She picked up the pigeon but did not bring back all the way. She dragged the duck close to me. hahaha - the duck was as big as she was back then. 
I tried to watch her mostly with the pigeon and she did not try to pluck it or munch on it. So a week later we introduced her to a live pigeon. She not only took it gently but she immediately brought it back to me. It took some time for her to be able to hold a duck. It wasn't a matter of training as much as her being able to hold it. And she runs back to you like the wind and she would often trip over the duck.


----------



## Claudia M

Mom Fischer said:


> You must be in the U.S. If you can hunt this time of year? Lucy will go hunting this fall with hubby. Mostly to flush birds as hubby hunts pheasants and grouse but not ducks. She is a great scent dog so she should have fun.


We mostly do dove hunting in September. The pictures are just from training. We train with ducks, pheasants, pigeons and chukkas.


----------



## Claudia M

Wow - where is that little puppy? My daughter was playing with the camera and just emailed me a pic of Belle.


----------



## Brave

Claudia M said:


> Wow - where is that little puppy? My daughter was playing with the camera and just emailed me a pic of Belle.



Such a cutie!!!! Have you submitted photos for the July photo contest? Then and now is the theme.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Love her little mane. She is smart and beautiful!!


----------



## GoldenSkies

Claudia M said:


> The first time I introduced her to birds she was about 3 months old. We could not do it before due to the heavy snow and ice. She was curious about it but did not immediately pick up. A lab was sitting nicely on the chair while we kept on throwing the duck and pigeon for her. We then called the lab over and held Belle. The lab showed her how it was done. She picked up the pigeon but did not bring back all the way. She dragged the duck close to me. hahaha - the duck was as big as she was back then.
> I tried to watch her mostly with the pigeon and she did not try to pluck it or munch on it. So a week later we introduced her to a live pigeon. She not only took it gently but she immediately brought it back to me. It took some time for her to be able to hold a duck. It wasn't a matter of training as much as her being able to hold it. And she runs back to you like the wind and she would often trip over the duck.


That's awesome! Winchester won't pick up ducks, he's just a big sensitive baby. He loves his bumper.. I have tied wings to the bumper and he picks it up but not the bird. I was hoping to have more time to train with him but life has been crazy busy and then out of no where it's 36 degrees outside. 
Hopefully will train force fetch in the fall. It's more of a hobby for me than anything.

Belle sure looks good at it though and I also love her mane! She seems like a very smart girl.


----------



## Claudia M

Brave said:


> Such a cutie!!!! Have you submitted photos for the July photo contest? Then and now is the theme.


I did not look at it. Will have to get my daughter to stop playing with "special effects" on the camera and take a nice "normal" picture of Belle.


----------



## Claudia M

GoldenSkies said:


> That's awesome! Winchester won't pick up ducks, he's just a big sensitive baby. He loves his bumper.. I have tied wings to the bumper and he picks it up but not the bird. I was hoping to have more time to train with him but life has been crazy busy and then out of no where it's 36 degrees outside.
> Hopefully will train force fetch in the fall. It's more of a hobby for me than anything.
> 
> Belle sure looks good at it though and I also love her mane! She seems like a very smart girl.


The duck smell is different for those guys. When we got Rose she was 3 months when she was all over the pigeons. She would sit in the yard and watch the birds and try to get them. I thought to myself she is birdy. We did not work with birds until a year and a half later with a duck. She would have nothing to do with it. I was lucky to get a duck home and ran thru the yard with a duck call in my mouth shacking the duck until finally Darcy (the flat coat) would take it in her mouth. I had both dogs running after me. Then I started throwing the duck and Darcy would pick it up. So Rose got jealous and she started picking it up too. 
So I learned my lesson from the older two girls and tried to introduce Belle to the ducks as early as possible. Same with water. Before I brought Belle home I made sure the freezer was stacked with ducks, pheasants, chukkas and pigeons. After 5 months we still have 10 ducks nicely dried and wrapped in the freezer.


----------



## GoldenSkies

Haha that's great. We need more ducks, I won't give up I'm convinced I can convert him into liking ducks . 
Maybe one day when I'm more focused on it I will get another golden field puppy and start right away. Just too busy right now.


----------



## Claudia M

A little of our work today


----------



## Claudia M

And a well deserved bone afterwards


----------



## thomas&betts

Couldn't help but notice your missing a shade of GOLD in your training pics. I would be willing to donate (in return for full training :: one pup of mixed shade of gold. I promise she won't be any trouble at all ( yah right!) . *Good job with devotion to training and continued thanks for the training pics.*


----------



## Claudia M

thomas&betts said:


> Couldn't help but notice your missing a shade of GOLD in your training pics. I would be willing to donate (in return for full training :: one pup of mixed shade of gold. I promise she won't be any trouble at all ( yah right!) . *Good job with devotion to training and continued thanks for the training pics.*


LOL - do not give me any ideas! I could barely convince my husband on three dogs. You are correct we should have #4 and complete the entire spectrum. Meanwhile you are more than welcome to provide the "missing" shade in our training group! The more the merrier!


----------



## flatcoated

Claudia M said:


> LOL - do not give me any ideas! I could barely convince my husband on three dogs. You are correct we should have #4 and complete the entire spectrum. Meanwhile you are more than welcome to provide the "missing" shade in our training group! The more the merrier!



Wouldn't completing the spectrum mean a liver flattie?

Belle looks pretty special. Glad you're having fun with her.


----------



## Claudia M

flatcoated said:


> Wouldn't *completing the spectrum* mean a liver flattie?
> 
> Belle looks pretty special. Glad you're having fun with her.


Now it is getting complicated. Was thinking of a yellow flattie  You are right though, there should be a liver and a yellow! 

Zimzala Flatcoated Retrievers Home Page


----------



## AmberSunrise

What a lovely training spot


----------



## Claudia M

Sunrise said:


> What a lovely training spot


Thank you! We are more limited now on space since it is growing season. Every now and then we have the dogs run all over the crops.


----------



## FTGoldens

Nice area (great terrain).
Nice marks.
The Golden sitting at heel and returning with the bird hardly looks like that puppy in the photo with Rose and Darcy.


----------



## Claudia M

FTGoldens said:


> Nice area (great terrain).
> Nice marks.
> The Golden sitting at heel and returning with the bird hardly looks like that puppy in the photo with Rose and Darcy.


HAhaha - Belle will always look like a puppy next to Darcy and Rose. 

Here she is waiting fer her OK to start her dinner. I had to move her to the side because if she eats next to Rose and Darcy she tries to eat it all in one gulp.


----------



## Claudia M

I dropped the ball in the updates. 

Belle had a growth spurt from June to August. At 8 months she ended at 22" tall and 44 lbs. 
We upgraded from nylabones to raw marrow bones with all three girls in the same room. 
At feeding time we replaced the OK after the food bowls are down to each being released with their name. 
In the field we had a couple hurdles with Belle hunting short (mostly running like a maniac and losing focus on the mark). We improved that with using a white bucket in the area of the fall and has helped a lot. 

Belle's mom and brother visited for the weekend and we trained and played together. Belle did her first double mark at the farm. The go to bumper was 80 yards and the memory bumper was 50 yards. I was myself surprised at the nice job she did. She only had one double in the back yard couple weeks ago.


----------



## Claudia M

Ahh - not sure how I forgot. Belle also graduated from the crate to a big girl who can be trusted in the house with her sisters. The crate has been completely removed from the room. It has been awhile since she was in the crate and completely forgot.


----------



## Claudia M

We have been training a little. Once a week, sometimes twice a week. Since mom had a hand accident and sliced her right hand it was harder to train and/or drive a stick shift for awhile.

After lots of fun in the field all the dogs, especially Belle are dead tired. A good puppy is a tired puppy, or the other way around.


----------



## Claudia M

A semi yucky day of drizzle rain, cold, some mud and puddles.


----------



## GoldenSkies

What great retrievers! Beautiful


----------



## Claudia M

GoldenSkies said:


> What great retrievers! Beautiful


Thank you! I think so too, even though I may be grossly biased!


----------



## Claudia M

Today we have started pile work in the back yard. The problem is she has been watching Darcy and Rose working on blinds and noticed this past weekend that she has already learned the meaning of the handle commands. So we are going to do that just in the back yard for now and hope that will not mess up the marks in the field. 
Belle has earned the eating spot back with the big girls now that she is eating slower and not feel like she is in competition with the others. They still wait to hear their name before they start eating. So far so good.


----------



## Claudia M

She is like the energizer bunny. After a long hike in the morning followed with training on a double (go to at 75 yards in heavy cover and the memory was a hard 161 yard up a steep hill) she still had lots of energy to run and play.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Looking so cute and so grown up!


----------



## Claudia M

Glad we finished training in time for a huge flock of turkeys to come by on the property. I have never seen so many turkeys.


----------



## Claudia M

We had out wellness exam today, CBC (with differential), 4DX and anal glands check/expressed. Belle is 46.6 lbs.


----------



## Claudia M

Did some training this weekend. Some land and some sharp angle water marks. We had to work a little on delivery of a headless guts hanging out duck out of the water. Belle did not like it; me either. But I had to throw it several times back in the water until delivery was nice and then Belle had to walk with it to the deliver the other ducks to the working blinds and then deliver it to hand once we got to the car. Quite a bit of walking.


----------



## Claudia M

Nice weekend to be outside, train and play. The group was at a hunt test so we trained alone. On Sunday I took my daughter out of the house to give her a break from final exam studies and had her walk between the stick men and the line to throw marks. Then she drove back to study while I ran some blinds with Rose.
We walked around afterwards. Belle found a carcass which was very intriguing to her as we went to pick up the bumper from the last blind.


----------



## Karen519

*Claudia*

Claudia: Belle is just beautiful!


----------



## SheetsSM

She's looking all grown up! Where have you found such wide open land to train on? Just a tad bit jealous.


----------



## Claudia M

SheetsSM said:


> She's looking all grown up! Where have you found such wide open land to train on? Just a tad bit jealous.


We only have this much open space after the soy beans are harvested which means thru the winter. If the winters are bad like last year we do not get to enjoy it much. And it takes couple weeks after the snow melts or after rain to get in unless you are prepared to leave your truck in the mud for awhile. I was pleasantly surprised this weekend that Belle did not stop on her way to roll in the mud puddles!


----------



## gdgli

SheetsSM said:


> She's looking all grown up! Where have you found such wide open land to train on? Just a tad bit jealous.


If that is the farm, it is VERY NICE! I am also jealous.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Belle is beautiful, fun seeing her in her element.


----------



## gdgli

Posted in the wrong place, now aggravated. Sorry.


----------



## Claudia M

gdgli said:


> Posted in the wrong place, now aggravated. Sorry.


Meant to ask you a couple things about what you posted. I got "smacked" for moving too fast with Belle. So we are slowing things down.


----------



## Claudia M

Got some pics from this weekend!


----------



## Karen519

*Claudia*

Beautiful pictures, Claudia! You also live in a very beautiful place!


----------



## Claudia M

Karen519 said:


> Beautiful pictures, Claudia! You also live in a very beautiful place!


I wish I had that water at my place. It is a beautiful property. VA is general is beautiful! You should come visit.


----------



## Claudia M

Trying to take advantage of my mini and only vacation. Thanksgiving morning we went to train. Started the marks as singles and after a couple dogs did them as a double. Then rush to get home, shower and be in time for the Thanksgiving dinner with family. 
Also trying to get as much water as possible now that I have extended Belle's marking and she has had a maturity growth spurt.


----------



## Claudia M

And as my daughter says Belle has been turned into a turtle. 

The first Avery Neoprene vest has arrived. It is nice and snug on her chest. I want to see her in water with it before I start trimming. She is not very fond of it - but she agrees that it can make a great toy when not on. This was the first time she had it on. I had her outside with it the next day and let her run and play with the other dogs while wearing it so she can get more comfortable with it.


----------



## Claudia M

We did not train for two weeks. Getting the Christmas decorations and tree up plus dealing with a couple health issues kept us inside. 
Went out today and jumped into the "lion's den". A double 203 yards go to bird and a 214 yard memory bird. Then we did a 490 yard single The last pic added (no arrows on it) is the view from the mark to the white spot which was the line. Did a shorter water double afterwards with Belle. Rose and Darcy are still having female problems and did not put them in water.


----------



## Rundlemtn

I don't really "get" a lot of your recent photos, but, just wanted to say it seems like you are doing a great job with Belle. She looks so cute in her new vest!


----------



## Claudia M

3Pebs3 said:


> I don't really "get" a lot of your recent photos, but, just wanted to say it seems like you are doing a great job with Belle. She looks so cute in her new vest!


I am glad you posted this, sometimes I get in my own head and not realize that maybe I should write more about it. We have been doing marks in the field. The arrow points to where the duck falls. The dog has to sit nicely at your side (heel) and watch it fall (mark the fall). Then the dog has to proceed in retrieving the bird once they hear their names called. If it is two marks (double) the dog has to go and retrieve the last thrown bird, bring it back and then remember the where the other bird fell and retrieve it as well. If there are three marks (triple) the dog has to pick up the last bird thrown, the first bird thrown and then the second bird thrown.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Claudia M said:


> I am glad you posted this, sometimes I get in my own head and not realize that maybe I should write more about it. We have been doing marks in the field. The arrow points to where the duck falls. The dog has to sit nicely at your side (heel) and watch it fall (mark the fall). Then the dog has to proceed in retrieving the bird once they hear their names called. If it is two marks (double) the dog has to go and retrieve the last thrown bird, bring it back and then remember the where the other bird fell and retrieve it as well. If there are three marks (triple) the dog has to pick up the last bird thrown, the first bird thrown and then the second bird thrown.


Thank you for explaining this! Knowing this now, I am so impressed at your dogs (and other dogs who do this) accomplishments! That sounds incredibly challenging!!


----------



## Claudia M

I am not sure if there are any training clubs near where you are. I am sure Rundle will enjoy it as well. The best part is that they are both physically and mentally tired afterwards and it is peace and quiet in the house - at least for a day 

PS - I love your signature picture!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Thanks! Seems like their are some clubs nearby, but it requires a vehicle to drive out to them, which I do not have right now. Not having a vehicle definitely limits what I am able to do with Rundle. Though I try to keep her as active and mentally challenged as I am able, I can definitely appreciate that these dogs love having a job!


----------



## Claudia M

3Pebs3 said:


> Thanks! Seems like their are some clubs nearby, but it requires a vehicle to drive out to them, which I do not have right now. Not having a vehicle definitely limits what I am able to do with Rundle. Though I try to keep her as active and mentally challenged as I am able, I can definitely appreciate that these dogs love having a job!


You are doing a marvelous job with Rundle. Having a puppy and no other dogs in the house to tire them out and show her the ropes is a huge job. Doing this without a car is even harder which makes me appreciate what you are doing with Rundle even more.


----------



## Claudia M

Today it was a rush, last minute training. We did a couple singles. First at 276 yards and the second at 351 yards. Did a little water mark in the flushing timber and then it got dark.


----------



## krazybronco2

what are those marks doing for the dogs? to me looks like a fairly flat field and no multiple guns to influence the dogs to head swing or cause some suction.


----------



## Claudia M

krazybronco2 said:


> what are those marks doing for the dogs? to me looks like a fairly flat field and no multiple guns to influence the dogs to head swing or cause some suction.


I know you are an expert in dog training and we are just idiots who have no clue what we are doing so I am sure you have better things to do than bother with us. Maybe another thread would be more appropriate for you.


----------



## krazybronco2

Claudia M said:


> I know you are an expert in dog training and we are just idiots who have no clue what we are doing so I am sure you have better things to do than bother with us. Maybe another thread would be more appropriate for you.


not an expert or think you are an idiot but post pics with no explanation does help me or anyone learn. normally i can see why people set up certain marks might be a concept (like a hip pocket double) or you can see the factors like a big side hill or a cover. in the pic you just posted i cant see any factors or guns so was wondering why it was setup.


----------



## Claudia M

krazybronco2 said:


> not an expert or think you are an idiot but post pics with no explanation does help me or anyone learn. normally i can see why people set up certain marks might be a concept (like a hip pocket double) or you can see the factors like a big side hill or a cover. in the pic you just posted i cant see any factors or guns so was wondering why it was setup.


Like I said Ben, move along and contribute to other posts that are intended to be an advanced training teaching thread. We are not as advanced as you are; and wasting your time in here will only cause you and your little disciple headaches. 


We are just little people scraping along and enjoying ourselves, staying away from pressure, corrections on marks and over exhausting our dogs. Just slowly building endurance and confidence. You already mentioned before that I should get out of the game but fact is I am not in your game.


----------



## krazybronco2

Claudia M said:


> Like I said Ben, move along and contribute to other posts that are intended to be an advanced training teaching thread. We are not as advanced as you are; and wasting your time in here will only cause you and your little disciple headaches.
> 
> 
> We are just little people scraping along and enjoying ourselves, staying away from pressure, corrections on marks and over exhausting our dogs. Just slowly building endurance and confidence. You already mentioned before that I should get out of the game but fact is I am not in your game.


All i asked was a question. where are you getting all these crazy ideas?


----------



## TrailDogs

krazybronco2 said:


> what are those marks doing for the dogs? to me looks like a fairly flat field and no multiple guns to influence the dogs to head swing or cause some suction.


It's hard to say without seeing all the marks together what the challenges are. Sometimes a wide open field can be quite challenging with retired guns and other strategically placed marks.


----------



## Claudia M

Here is Belle's Christmas tree ornament


----------



## krazybronco2

TrailDogs said:


> It's hard to say without seeing all the marks together what the challenges are. Sometimes a wide open field can be quite challenging with retired guns and other strategically placed marks.


This is exactly why i was asking because i figured there was more to the setup and wanted more details.


----------



## Claudia M

TrailDogs said:


> It's hard to say without seeing all the marks together what the challenges are. Sometimes a wide open field can be quite challenging with retired guns and other strategically placed marks.


Yesterday it was just walking singles, encouraging to look long going up and down the hills into the muddy valleys. IMHO you can never have enough walking singles. It may look like flat terrain in the pic as it is impossible to show all the hills (only three) which would cause the dog to change line.


----------



## Claudia M

Belle had a very busy day for a birthday girl. Started the day with three nice marks and and her first blinds in the field 70 and 90 yards approx. Because of the corn stubble she deviated on the shorter blind so we stopped and re=cast and she took a nice line. Had a black stick at the short blind and a white stick at the longer blind with birds on both. 
Then we came home and got ready for the family Christmas get together. Before everyone came in we cleaned up the mud between the toes and paw pads. Noticed Belle had a cut from the corn stubble. Cleaned that up and put EMT spray. Then it was lots of excitement with family for 4 hours. 
But the most excitement all all was when dad got the coconut cake out and the candle to celebrate.


----------



## Panama Rob

I just found this thread and I read all the way through. Thank you for sharing. Im anticipating my own new pup in April and I have learned a few things from this thread. Where can I find more information on the slow growth plan you have mentioned?


----------



## gdgli

Panama Rob said:


> I just found this thread and I read all the way through. Thank you for sharing. Im anticipating my own new pup in April and I have learned a few things from this thread. Where can I find more information on the slow growth plan you have mentioned?


Ask your vet, ask your breeder, and do an internet search.


----------



## Claudia M

Panam Rob, if you do a google search for puppy slow growth program you will find many links especially for golden retrievers. As gdgli (Belle's breeder) stated your vet and your breeder should also be your first stop on this. 

With both Rose and Belle (Darcy we adopted when she was 4) I have tried to get monthly weight on the same scale at the vet to see their progress in weight and height and also discussed with the vet as far as where we were. Both the breeder and your vet should be able to teach you how to touch and what to look for in your pup to make sure that it is not too skinny or too plump. 

Good luck with your pup! Do you have a name picked up yet? Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Claudia M

It has been a bit of a rough week. Belle has lost her appetite. Had to be coaxed to eat and then would just walk away from the food without eating. Went to the vet and ran every test, CBC, 4dx full blood profile and thyroid. Couple things we will watch and re-run the tests in a few months. Turns out Belle has been in heat; not sure for how long or where in the heat she is. There is virtually no discharge and no other signs (vulva is not swollen, nipples the same). She was also down from 46.6 to 45 lbs. 

Last Sunday we ventured for some longer blinds 230 yards. The first time I walked down sent Belle and then just kept on following her down. She kept on veering to the right where there was a deer carcass. Repeated two times on which I just handled from the line. Rose went all the way, Darcy on the third got a glimpse of the carcass and went to the right as well. She took the whistle stop nicely and the over and back. Was happy with her as she shuts down when stopped. 

Today we did two land to water marks (I was going to do the blinds again but it was way muddy worse than last weekend). It was nice to have 60 degrees outside. To my surprise Belle stopped at the water. Threw another bird and she jumped right in crossed the pond and went straight to the bird. Both Darcy and Rose took nice lines to them. I am assuming it is just the heat messing with Belle as she has done long land to water entries before.


----------



## Panama Rob

Claudia M said:


> Panam Rob, if you do a google search for puppy slow growth program you will find many links especially for golden retrievers. As gdgli (Belle's breeder) stated your vet and your breeder should also be your first stop on this.
> 
> With both Rose and Belle (Darcy we adopted when she was 4) I have tried to get monthly weight on the same scale at the vet to see their progress in weight and height and also discussed with the vet as far as where we were. Both the breeder and your vet should be able to teach you how to touch and what to look for in your pup to make sure that it is not too skinny or too plump.
> 
> Good luck with your pup! Do you have a name picked up yet? Can't wait to see pictures.



His name will be Dakota...it was almost Django but Dakota won out. I can't wait to take pictures of him....re puppy fever...is there a cure? I can't carry on a conversation anymore without bringing up the word puppy. 

I asked the breeder about the slow growth plan and I've done Internet research. Thanks for the heads up. I had never heard of the plan. I am voraciously reading everything I can find in texts and on the Internet. I have recently discovered the Fenzi Academy. I need to construct an indoor kennel for Dakota. Lots of prep going on here. Meanwhile I can live the puppy life vicariously by reading threads like this one. Thanks for all the Belle updates.


----------



## Claudia M

haha - not much of a remedy out there for puppy fever. None that I could find. Just a warning, once Dakota is born you may find the fever to get higher.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Happy belated Belle!!


----------



## Claudia M

Teaching Belle the show stack. I was saying stand as I was getting her in the desired position and Rose was stacking behind me. Back legs not yet proper. Still working on it.


----------



## Claudia M

After a week of rain and mud the temps finally dropped to 29 degrees so we can make it on the farm. The ground was not very frozen.
Today we had ducks, pheasants and chuckars. Had a long mark 286 yards with a "surprise" two crates of live ducks, pheasants and chuckars under a pine tree about 50 yards from the line. A 70 yard blind and then several shorter marks with fliers. We had snow flurries which made it harder to see. 

Belle did excellent, Rose got distracted by the live birds, called her in and re-sent, Darcy got distracted as well and asked the BB to help her. 
Rose's pheasant got away. I was uneasy about letting her go but I did. She put a nice hunt and got it. The bird thrower dropped a duck which hid under the pine tree. Got Belle out and she went straight under the tree and got it out.


----------



## Claudia M

We made it thru the snow storm. I stopped measuring at 3'. From Friday thru Sunday the only ones that enjoyed the massive amounts of snow were the girls. While Rose was trying to catch the snow as I was shoveling, Belle enjoyed jumping into and over the mountain of snow while Darcy enjoyed in patting the snow down making snow angels. Needless to say that training has been and will be on hold for quite some time.


----------



## Claudia M

Phew - looks like the last time I posted in Belle's thread it was snowing. Well we had more snow flurries today in April. 
This past Saturday we were able to do some water marks on a cloudy rainy day and was so glad we got that in because the next day in the morning it went back to 32 degrees with wind gusts of 25 to 30 mph. Belle is still a tiny girl at 46.9 lbs; I think she will be a forever puppy even though she is a big girl now. Her first full heat came on March 19th at exactly 15 months a week past Darcy's heat. We will see how regular she will be from here on with two other intact girls in the house.


----------



## Claudia M

The heat is over! So we had an appointment today for the Prelim OFA and PennHip. I had bugs in my tummy the entire time. The vet was pleased with the X-rays. Now the waiting begins till we get the results.


----------



## Claudia M

Awesome and fast news! Belle is in the >90 percentile; with Left at .31 and Right at .32 I got a call this evening from the vet and they emailed me the results this evening.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Fantastic! Such a good looking and healthy girl! So tiny too!


----------



## Kmullen

Looks good!


----------



## Claudia M

Thank you! I was certainly nervous. Belle has run the fields much more than I would like to run a pup. She is like a little dynamite. On a long land double this past weekend, there was a trail of dust behind her going to her memory bird. 

While wild in the field she was a delight at the vet place yesterday. They were all in love with her and she had to show them all her golden smile. She heeled nicely with the vet tech. I volunteered myself to work for the day instead of dropping her off but my services were politely declined. Instead went to work and bit my fingernails the entire time. We had a long re-union, she did not heel as nicely with the doctor when she saw me in the back office. I nodded to the doc that it was OK to let her leash off to the ground.


----------



## thomas&betts

Claudia M said:


> Awesome and fast news! Belle is in the >90 percentile; with Left at .31 and Right at .32 I got a call this evening from the vet and they emailed me the results this evening.


Congrats on such outstanding results! Nice to see you had the courage to do PennHip and not settle for OFA. I had that discussion Monday AM with Gracie's vet, as we are only weeks away from one test or the other. The sedation and applied pressure during the test is concerning.


----------



## Claudia M

The sedation was my biggest concern. I did order a full blood profile, continuous EKG thru the entire procedure. I believe you get a better understanding by doing both PennHip and OFA. The first radiography in the PennHip is the same as the one submitted to OFA so I am only getting two additional elbow x-rays so I can have the evaluated as well. 
I hope this also eliminates the misconception out there that field goldens have worse hips than non-field goldens. Field bred goldens simply have the energy, stamina and drive a golden retriever was bred to be. I do believe it is a combination of environment and genetics. 
I hope you consider doing both.


----------



## Panama Rob

Awesome!!!


----------



## Claudia M

Wow, I need to get on the forum more often. The entire forum website has changed. 

We received the OFA Prelim results. Good on hips and normal elbows. I was a bit down on the good result for the hips. The position was great and was convinced we will get an excellent result. After talking with others it does show a little more room on the left hip which could have possibly pushed her from an excellent to a good. We will just have to redo later on and see what it will be. I have also beat down on myself for training Belle at a young age above what we have done in the past with all our dogs.

We are still doing our weekend training. Was fortunate to get a couple Tuesdays in. Not much done in 2 hours on a Tuesday with 12 dogs and only three people.

I tried to add some pics to this post but I guess the new forum format has some quirks.


----------



## Claudia M

And Peanut aka Belle has finished the JH this past weekend.


----------



## SheetsSM

Congrats to the two of you! I was really hoping to get out there last weekend to watch junior but a sick pup had us sidelined.


----------



## Claudia M

SheetsSM said:


> Congrats to the two of you! I was really hoping to get out there last weekend to watch junior but a sick pup had us sidelined.


I am sorry you could not make it. Maybe next one. Since Belle was #1 to run on Sun I got to work the test after I ran her. It was a long weekend with bunch of good pups.


----------



## solinvictus

Congratulations Claudia and Belle!


----------



## gdgli

Congratulations!

And Belle is very pretty. She is maturing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations to you and Belle. 
Beautiful girl.


----------



## gdgli

Belle is really coming along nicely. I fortunately got the chance to see her work the past few days. Belle is doing far better than Claudia lets on. I am really pleased to see what work Belle is doing. And she is stylish and this is one quality that I really like.

Of course Belle is from my breeding and I am happy she is working out so well.


----------



## Claudia M

gdgli said:


> Belle is really coming along nicely. I fortunately got the chance to see her work the past few days. Belle is doing far better than Claudia lets on. I am really pleased to see what work Belle is doing. And she is stylish and this is one quality that I really like.
> 
> Of course Belle is from my breeding and I am happy she is working out so well.


Thank you. Like with all things we have good days and bad days. We are "weekend warriors".


----------



## Claudia M

We are already in Nov - time goes by quick when you are having fun - so they say. Belle has now two SH passes and today she got the WCX. Once we got the WCX we scratched the WC; way too much to try to handle three dogs in the tests and the walk to the water was a huge hike. I was hoping I lost 20lbs by the time we were done but that was just wishful thinking. Today it was a long exhausting day, and all three girls came home with a ribbon. Belle WCX, Rose and Darcy WC. Wonderful grounds, wonderful people and all in all it was a great day! The girls are exhausted and happy to be home.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Congratulations! That is quite an achievement with three dogs.


----------



## SheetsSM

Congrats!!! You certainly had quite the day. It was great getting to watch your girls run, I don't know how you work through the nerves of handling all 3--I struggle terribly w/ just one.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations to you and your girls. 
You certainly have been busy, great to hear you and the girls are having fun.


----------



## Claudia M

SheetsSM said:


> Congrats!!! You certainly had quite the day. It was great getting to watch your girls run, I don't know how you work through the nerves of handling all 3--I struggle terribly w/ just one.


I think that running all three dogs took enough time not to think about being nervous. Rose saved my behind in the WC land. I lined her to the go bird instead of the memory bird. She casually looked at the memory bird going down and then looked back to where I lined her. I told the judges that I was glad it wasn't a handler test or I would have failed. Also the walk was so long (especially to the water) that it did not give me any time to think except rehearse the next dog name and number. I did take some time with Rose after the WCX water to go to the little pond and let her play with the crabs in the water. They really spooked her. At first I thought it was the stick pond, then I saw the crabs, since she walks into the water as opposed to jumping in she felt them. I was amazed that she went back in the water for the WC without hesitation. And of course I messed up again as I forgot my whistle at the car. It worked out well though I got to call her back verbally and praise her and that got her confidence back up.


----------



## 2golddogs

Congratulations! The girls did great. Especially proud of Rose on the water series.


----------



## Claudia M

2golddogs said:


> Congratulations! The girls did great. Especially proud of Rose on the water series.


Thank you Rita. Yup, certainly was ready for a heart attack with Rose. It was such a great test, wonderful people, dogs and the judges were awesome. Belle was in the middle of the WC test and I scratched her. By the time I took Rose back to the "dog mobile" took Darcy out and took a little respite to walk back down it was almost time to run Darcy. I explained to the judges why I scratched Belle from the WC and apologized for being presumptions that she has passed the WCX. They were so sweet they were willing to wait for me to take Darcy all the way back and bring Belle to the line so she can get both titles that day. It was getting late and there was no way I was going to hold everyone up for a ribbon. 

Sammy is one awesome boy! Great conformation, great attitude and great handler! Love that boy!


----------



## Claudia M

Went out and trained this weekend for a bit in the wind and cold. A friend was super nice to take pictures of the girls. I love to see them happy. We did an out of order triple with the flyer the first bird down and last to be picked up and a blind left of the flyer station and past a previous fall. It was awesome to watch them work thru a new concept.


----------



## Claudia M

Just a couple pics from last weekend.


----------



## Claudia M

So we tried to get some Christmas Pictures done. The result......


----------



## Rundlemtn

Love them! And if I don't get a chance to say it happy birthday to pretty Belle! She's had such a successful year!!


----------



## Claudia M

3Pebs3 said:


> Love them! And if I don't get a chance to say it happy birthday to pretty Belle! She's had such a successful year!!


Same to Rundle! Almost two! Better get that coconut cake and ice cream soon!


----------



## KKaren

Claudia M said:


> So we tried to get some Christmas Pictures done. The result......


The second picture is sweet, of your Belle and Rose. All three of your dogs look great.


----------



## Cpc1972

What cute pictures. We brought Chloe home on Valentine's Day 2015 also. So many pups getting ready to turn two.


----------



## Claudia M

Cpc1972 said:


> What cute pictures. We brought Chloe home on Valentine's Day 2015 also. So many pups getting ready to turn two.


Happy Birthday Chloe!


----------



## Claudia M

Weather is getting warmer, with only two days of water work this year we figured to go back and finish the SH with Belle. Rose was "test dog" and "by dog" both days, got completely high on "dog cocaine" (she has 7 flyers in two days). Darcy has been on and off limping so she did not get to be "by dog", we will proceed with X-rays and see what is going on with her and what we can do to make it better. This was the first time I had a test dog and it is more stressful than actually running. I used to think it was the other way around. But you have the entire people looking (handlers, judges and help). 

Belle got very nice remarks from the judges both days; well sort of, I thought we may have been dropped on the second day since she again lined her land blind. No banana line, no hunting, she lined good at a heel, took the cast straight to the bird and she did her notorious deer leap onto the bird. The lady judge (maybe she was joking but her voice did not indicate that) looked at me and she said she could not score Belle's blind since she lined it. She could not tell if the dog handled. I replied that she does handle and her initial cast was a handle. The other judge said very nice and asked me to honor without the leash (good sign that she may be recalled to water). Onto the water series I lined her off (in the direction of her go bird) even though I could have given her the good cue when she looked in the direction of the blind area. She got a whistle sit in the water and a straight over to the blind. At that point the lady judge made the comment of what a nice dog she is and how wonderful it was to see goldens like her do the work like she does it.


----------



## Claudia M

With each weekend of training or testing we learn more and more. Rose has gone 4 for 4 this year in SH after a blurp last year. Last year in my first SH test I learned the importance on remembering which dog was at the line with me in the test and send the dog on the mark by the correct name. I think I finally got that down by the time we ran the WC/WCX tests. With Belle in heat and the hot summer days approaching we will be slowing down and awaiting the fall.


----------



## gdgli

I see a title ribbon. Congratulations!


----------



## Claudia M

Moving along, slowly getting there. Both girls got their first master pass today. Was not sure if I was going to throw up or pee in my pants. Did have poopoo bags and also had extra changing clothes just in case one of the two would happen.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations!


----------



## gdgli

Congratulations! I have followed the progress of both Rose and Belle. You have done quite a nice job.


----------



## Claudia M

gdgli said:


> Congratulations! I have followed the progress of both Rose and Belle. You have done quite a nice job.


Thank you George! I did warn the judges that I did not have depends on so I was very appreciative if they did not look. I also advised that I will not be walking backwards with the gun for their own safety. Had to wait on the honor with Belle for quite awhile since the bird girls wanted a potty break during the re-birding. Since the honor was right in front of the first bird down which happened to be a flyer I did not put the leash on Belle while waiting - she may have thought is was time to run again once the leash was off for the honor. She stayed nicely at a heel or laying down or grazing the surrounding area. Rose went thru the entire third series with no handles on any of the marks. Belle had one handle in the last series which was a complete handler error. With all birds under 35 yards and a breaking second bird down at 15 yards thrown towards the dog all my eyes were on Belle not to break and myself to make sure I tap dance nicely to the sound of the duck calls and don't miss a step that could cause her to break. I was under the impression that the first bird down was thrown angle back in the direction of the diversion shot. It was flat. So when I lined her (right between the fall and the gunner station) she took off to Timbuktu. I thought she will recover without a handle but Bozo almost decided to see what was further back than Timbuktu. So we handled back to where I thought the bird was. She caught a whiff of the bird and she blew my slow come in whistle and veered to the left. I gave an "angry" sit whistle and a right over. She picked the bird and took the over. All I could do was the relief sound of a come whistle.


----------



## Claudia M

Got this picture today from MudFlatCreative who also had a dog entered in the test.


----------

